# Medical Billing Scam/s-Information Was Compromised. Keep Track & Detailed Records/reciepts



## WhatInThe (Apr 4, 2018)

Be aware and keep track of all medical bills and payments/co payments. Know someone who's medical & billing information stolen from hospital or practice. To make matters worse their primary care retired and sold or gave medical records to a non associated medical system so we don't know where the information was stolen. Now getting phone calls with spoofed caller ID showing their current medical system.They checked with the hospital itself which showed the patient owing  nothing. Yet the phone calls from/using that hospital system name says they owed  well over $10,000. Also getting paper bills from a collection agency/medical service from the retired doctor's office(now vacant). They just didn't get information they knew about hospital stays.

When you make a payment make sure the receipt has copayment and office visit date on it. Try to get it on company letter head and not just those generic checkbook cash receipts. Keep invoices from the insurance company/medicare. 

If your doctor does retire especially with notice take the time to find a new doctor before that office closes and have your records sent to the new one. Don't let them get into a third party's hands you have no business with.


----------

